# VR6 Squishy Brakes.....MKIII



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

Well, my brakes were feeling extremely squishy so I decided to bleed them. I used the motive power bleeder with ATE brake fluid. Now that I have re-bled the brakes, they are still squishy...
What's the next step?
I have re-bled them twice and still the same result.
Any suggestions?


----------



## rustback (Sep 26, 2007)

power bleeders are god's gift to mechanics. 
I'm assuming you already checked everything for leaks. starting at the booster and working your down to every wheel?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (rustback)*

If you're sure you've got all air out...and nothing's leakin anywhere...at least anywhere you can see...then it's gotta be MC seal failure...seals in MC can fail and let pressure bleed back into the MC tank..no fluid loss just pressure loss and "squishy" pedal feel. If the final rear MC seal fails you'll get fluid loss, but no visible (at least for a while) leaks, since the fluid will end up in the brake booster..eventually it will run down the fire wall..either inside the car or outside....once you're convinced system is bled out good...and squishy pedal is still there...bite the bullet and change MC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (spitpilot)*

was the system bled out in the right sequence? furthest caliper working to the nearest of the MC... if yes, then change the MC, its toast...


----------



## Luckyzeee (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: (VeeRar6ix)*

the weird thing is that when I left on my trip back home everything was fine, brakes weren't squishy, I drive 2.5 hours on the freeway (minimal braking) and then all of the sudden when I returned home, the brakes were squishy? Would a MC go bad all of the sudden? Or is it a gradual problem?


----------



## VeeRar6ix (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: (VeeRar6ix)*

hmmmm, my issue started immediately but I kept on driving like that for around 6 months








thats when I just decided to do things properly and probably save a life or two


----------

